# Blck Vapour One shot kit review (no scale needed)



## bjorncoetsee (24/6/18)

Thanks to @Richio from Blckvapour for sending me this kit to review.
Package received like this;



Inside the box u get the following:
1 x 500ml pre mix
1 x 10ml nic booster 100mg
1 x 60ml chubby bottle
1 x measuring card



Next u start mixing

Step1:
Put your 60ml chubby bottle on a flat surface, and put the measuring card next to it, (i put a mod behind the card so it stands on its own because i had to take photos with my other hand, but you can hold the card in your one hand while adding the ingredients with your other hand)
Choose your favourite one shot concentrate, and find the % u need to mix it at. I chose Watermelon gummy candy, recommended to mix at 6-10%
I like my flavours strong so i mixed at 10%
Add the concentrate to the bottle until it reaches the 10% mark.



Step 2:
Decide the strength of nicotine u want, i decided to use 3mg.
Add the premixed VG and PG to your bottle until it reaches the bottom of the yellow line marked 3mg. (if you want 6mg,just add the vg pg mix until it reaches the bottom of the orange line marked 6mg.



Step 3:
Take your 100mg nic shot and add it to the bottle until it reaches the 100% line. 
(it is hard to see on the photo, there was poor lighting in my room, and the bottle's curve made it a bit tricky to see when it reached 100%.) but look closely and nudge the bottle gently so the liquid moves inside, that way u will see if it is at the 100% mark. 



Step 4:
Put cap on and shake the hell out of it. 
Let it steep a few days. And your ready to vape

A suggestion to make it easier for left handed people, is to print on the other side of the card, so you can hold the card with your right hand to the right side of the bottle while adding ingredients with your left hand. Or just use a mod or something behind the card to hold it up, like i did. 

Also, i would add an option to add a one shot of your choice to the kit. 

This is a great kit for beginners wanting to start diy mixing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (24/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanks to @Richio from Blckvapour for sending me this kit to review.
> Package received like this;
> View attachment 136459
> 
> ...


thanks for the review 
looks so easy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (24/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanks to @Richio from Blckvapour for sending me this kit to review.
> Package received like this;
> View attachment 136459
> 
> ...


Rated this as a winner both for the review and the item being reviewed. Awesome job to both @bjorncoetsee and @Richio on this!

This is worth giving a try, so easy and convenient! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (24/6/18)

Looks great although those nic bars are very thin and having them up near the neck of the bottle will make accurate judging by eye quite tricky imo. Just a thought but if 36mg nic was used, it would make the nic bars a lot thicker and would help to get a more accurate measurement?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/6/18)

@Hooked 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/6/18)

Nice! I wish I had this when i first started. But it's great for lazy people too. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I meant to try mine this weekend but time has run away with me. Tomorrow is the day! And I feel much more relaxed now that I've "seen" how to do it, although it came with clear instructions!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanks to @Richio from Blckvapour for sending me this kit to review.
> Package received like this;
> View attachment 136459
> 
> ...



Fantastic review @bjorncoetsee, thank you ! I love how you showed photos and took us step by step through everything. I'm going to try out my kit tomorrow and I'll post a comment in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/18)

RichJB said:


> Looks great although those nic bars are very thin and having them up near the neck of the bottle will make accurate judging by eye quite tricky imo. Just a thought but if 36mg nic was used, it would make the nic bars a lot thicker and would help to get a more accurate measurement?



I agree and perhaps it would be better if new/er diyers used 36mg rather than 100mg nic, It.s bad enough messing up with 36mg but with 100mg it would be far worse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (25/6/18)

Hi @bjorncoetsee 

Thank you for the step by step review.

Hi @Puff the Magic Dragon & @RichJB 
This will be availble in 36mg and 48mg options too

Reactions: Like 5


----------

